# Autoroute 2010 settings



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Been giving Autoroute 2010 some 2000 miles round France and Germany over last 7 weeks and found it very good on latest large city maps. Came through Worms today and the tarmac was still steaming on the new clover leaf over the Rhein but it was inch perfect with the map. Just one hint if you are using it on the preferred road types. If you like a white line down the middle of the road make sure that the slider for Arterial roads is set to full dislike. 
Got the latest Boardatlas 2010 today in Worms and have put the POI file for both German and Rest of Europe books on the useful downloads section.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a person of an age who might not quite understand some of the abreviations on here, :wink: :wink: what on earth or who on earth is Worms please. I was also led to believe that there was no Autoroute 2010 edition available yet.

cabby


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

cabby said:


> As a person of an age who might not quite understand some of the abreviations on here, :wink: :wink: what on earth or who on earth is Worms please. I was also led to believe that there was no Autoroute 2010 edition available yet.
> 
> cabby


There is autoroute 2010, you can download it from microsoft and use it for I think 60 days, then pay the licence fee.

David


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion it is on the Rhine in Germany, Seems to be pronounced like Hoomes but with a V sound instead of the H.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Autoroute 2007 is less than £20 on ebay now and that includes the GPS. The trial version of Mapsource 2010 has upto date maps that can be copied into Autoroute 2007. 
This gives you a version of autoroute that takes all the latest pushpins/poi with up to date mapping and driving guidance all for less than £20.

Earlier posts on here tell you how to copy the mapping.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bought Autoroute 2010 as soon as it appeared. Much nicer to use than 2007 with a clearer interface. Seems to be no limit to the number of installations available. So far one copy is installed on six computers, all registered.
Gerry


----------

